# The PS Britannia



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Recently I?ve been reading a excellent book about the Auckland Ferrys something recently has caught my eye in a page it states Britannia (a old paddle steamer) was sold to the Hinchco brothers (Dosent ring a bell for me) who broke her down and used her timber?s for a house... What I?m wanting to know is where is the house and also it says her Name board was saved and is now at the maritime museum so I?m also wanting to know if anyone has pictures of the Name board at the museum, Thanks!


----------



## BAROONA (Jul 4, 2008)

Peregrine. The hose Hinchcos built is at Coromandel along the foreshore. The name board is in the ferry section of the Auckland maritime museum
.


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

BAROONA said:


> Peregrine. The hose Hinchcos built is at Coromandel along the foreshore. The name board is in the ferry section of the Auckland maritime museum
> .


Thank you so much! I just went to the Museum today and was amazed to see the Takapuna's Wheelhouse! When I looked for Britannia's Nameboard they had it, but it was on the wall with no real acknowledgment of it. Cant wait to find the Britannia house! Thanks for the information


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Do you have the exact location of the house? Is it around the lower coromandel (near Tairua and the Ngoiro) Or the top?


----------



## BAROONA (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello Preigrine. If you contact me on [email protected] I will send you a photo from the Herald showing the house and the remains of the BRITANNIA. I think the house is down on the Coromandel foreshore.


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

BAROONA said:


> Hello Preigrine. If you contact me on [email protected] I will send you a photo from the Herald showing the house and the remains of the BRITANNIA. I think the house is down on the Coromandel foreshore.


Ok I have Emailed you. Also are you the Author of the Harbour ferries of auckland? If so Thank you so much for writing those books they are what got me into Auckland ferries in general


----------



## BAROONA (Jul 4, 2008)

I emailed you a picture today. I am the Author


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Just a quick update to anyone who is reading this, I am currently on the hunt for finding the "Britannia house" If anyone knows where it is or what happened to it please reply to the thread


----------

